# Building a New Home - Considering Gas Stove



## jpvonhemel (Feb 5, 2017)

My wife and I are building a new home.   Our current home has a Harman P65 pellet.   For the new home we are considering a Natural Gas stove like the Lopi Greenfield or Jotul 500/600.   I have some questions about gas stoves.  

Can these stoves run without electricity or do I need to use a generator when the power goes out like my harman?   I know the blower would not run but will the stove make a fire?

Is a 70% turn down preferable to a 50%?

Is it better to vent horizontally or vertically for efficiency?

What kind of maintencance is needed for a gas stove?

Thanks 

Jerold


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 5, 2017)

BTUs are BTUs so if you get a stove that is of a comparable OUTPUT, you will be OK.
Not sure what OUTPUT you have since a Harman P65 doesn't exist, AFIK
If you are worried about an outage, get a unit with a standing pilot, or an option to switch
to a standing pilot. Most of the newer  Intermittent Pilot Ignition (IPI) units have a battery
backup option, so they will work, if the option to switch isn't available.
70% turndown would be a nicer option, but if you run on a t-stat, it really doesn't matter,
unless you ALWAYS want to see the flames.
As far as venting, the efficiency doesn't change.
I've seen problems with both styles, due to where the prevailing winds come from.
If you vent horizontally, you do NOT want the wind blowing straight into the cap, as it can blow exhaust 
gases back into the intake & mess up the Air-to-Fuel ratio.
With VERTICAL venting, too long a run can allow the combustion air to enter too quickly & agitate
the pilot so much that it will move off the thermocouple & shut down.
Maintenance is cleaning the glass (inside) within the first couple of weeks as the outgassing from 
the curing paint can permanently etch it.
From then on, clean it once a year with ceramic cooktop paste.
Your glowing embers (if used) will need to be replaces every 2 - 3 Years.
Other than that, keep any batteries fresh in remotes & ignition items, & you should be good to go.


----------



## jpvonhemel (Feb 6, 2017)

thank you.  I currently have a harmon P68


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 6, 2017)

jpvonhemel said:


> thank you.  I currently have a harmon P68[/QUOTE.]
> 
> Ok. A P68 is 68K input. At roughly 75% efficiency that's 51K OUTPUT.
> I don't know of too many gas units that are rated THAT high.


----------



## McGoo_365 (Feb 6, 2017)

Everything Daksy says is correct.  The only thing I would add to that would be with an electronic ignition the turndown through the remote is great when you use the smart setting in the thermostat mode it modulates the flames based on how close you are to setpoint so you less likely to overheat the room particularly on milder days. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpvonhemel (Feb 8, 2017)

The vendor I spoke with said a continuous pilot is more reliable than IPI, as well as recommending a direct vent two feet up and then out horizontally.


----------



## Tomrubio (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi there, we are using harman.


----------

